# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  مفاجأة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية قريباً ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير وصحة وعافيه ..

قريبـاً بإذن الله ..

على شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

سوف تكون هناك مفاجأة .. 

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم تتميزون ...

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


ماشاء الله.....مفاجأة...!!....إن شاء الله خير يارب....!!




يعطيك العافية أخوي وعساك ع القوة دوم يارب..



دمت ظلاً يحمي هذا الصرح.....




بأشد ارتقاب ...نرتقب تلك المفاجأة.........!!!



دعواتي تملأ الخافقين...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلِ على محمد آل محمد
مفأجاة...؟
متى ههه..؟
ياااعلي بجد عندي فضول اعرفها
يلا خير ان شاءالله
موفق خيي
ربي يعطيك خير الدنيا والاخره
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*مفاجئة وحركات ..والله وناااااااااااسه* 
*متحمسييييييييييييييييييين مره نعرفها**...>>على باللي شي اذا ماخاب ظني بيكون هو !!*

*على العموم يعطيك العافيه اخوي* 
*جهود جباره-ومفاجئات حلوه .. لاعدمناها*
*عساك على القوه دوم* 
*تحياتي لسموك ..*

----------


## ABU A7MED

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

بالانتظاااااار 

بالتوفيق أخى 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله...
احنا بخير دامك بخير..
بانتظار احلى المفاجئات منك اخوي ..
عندنا حمااس لمعرفتها وان شاء الله قريب..
الله يعطيك الف عااافيه خييي..
وجهود مميزة ومباركة ..
موفق بحق محمد وآله..
دمت بعين الله..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالانتظااااااااااار

----------


## آهات حنونه

*وعليكم السلام*

*تمام وكلنا بخييير والحمد لله*

* بس الموضوع يكفي للحماس ههه*

*لاطول علينا خوكـ,,,ترى الكــل بيجيه الفضول >>وأنتي اولهم*

*كل شئ يجي منكم دائما يكون ممميز* 

*نترقب مفاجئتك* 

*تحيــــاتي لكـ ولجهودك لرقي الشبكة الرائعه*

----------


## مضراوي

*وااااو* 
*شكلها مفاجئه حلوه* 
*مدامها من اخوي شبكه اكيد بتكون مميزه*
*تراني متحمس اشووفها هع* 
*يعطيك العافيه* 
*لآعدمناك*

----------


## نبراس،،،

دائما انت مميز لذى فنحن لا نترقب منك إلى ما هو مميز 
دائما اتمنى لك التوفيق لهذه الجهود المتواصله
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بالانتظار على احر من الجمر 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*بالانتظار نحن...... 
تسلم على الجهود الرائعة..
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مساء الخير 

يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة 

ننتظر وكلنا شوق الى معرفتها 

تحياتي وسلامي لك

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مترقبون

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مفاجأه <<ياحبها للمفاجات* 


*اكيد مميزه دامها من شبكة الناصرة* 


*نترقبها بشوق*

----------


## ليلاس

و عليكم السلااااااام


في انتظار المفاجأة بكل شووووووق !!

يعطيكم العاااااافية

----------


## كبرياء

ههه من المترقبين ..!

----------


## Habit Roman

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

دائما شبكة الناصرة متميزة  بحضورها وجديدها

بانتظارك اخي شبكة

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 

*هههههههه مٌشكله إن من آول مآقريت الموضوع وذبحني الفضول ودي آعرف وشو  .. ،*

*عمومآ ننتظر  ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ..~*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*نترقب كل جديد منك اخي ,,!

::

بالأنتظار

موفقينـ*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

والله والمشاركات اغلبها بنات
هييييييييييييي  :evil: 
شهالفضول عندكم
قالوا مفاجأة
.....
.....
......
.....
.....
.......
......
.......
.....
.....
.....
وانا بعد الفضول بيذبحني متى وقتها :toung: 
ليش تقول .....
ياااااااااربي الحين شيصبرنا؟ :evil: 

ان شاء الله يكون شي أكبر من اللي في بالي.. :bigsmile:

----------


## ward roza <3

ياااارب مفاجاة حلوة تسر الاعضاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله مفاجأه ..~ 
ان شاء الله خيرر للجميييع يارب
يا عليييي وويش اللي يصبررني على ما اشووف المفاجأة ههههه
اتحب اتسووي المفاجآت بس ما اتحب احد يسوي لها مفاجأة هع
يا الله ما ليناا الا نصبرر وانشووف المفاجأة :)
الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي 
واشكر جهودك لخدمة المنتدى 
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*عساك على القوة خييي شبكة و*
*موفق لكل خير بإذن الله تعالى ..*
*وكلي شووق بإنتظار المفاجأة ..*
*دمت بأمان الله ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
يالله ناطرين هالمفاجئة وإن شاء الله تكون حلوة
والكل يفرح بيها ..
عساك على القوة اخوي ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

_نتظر المفاجأه بكل شووق .._

_يعطيك العافيه اخووي.._ 

_موفق .._

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*بإنتظار المفاجأة على احر من الجمر*
*لاخلا ولا عدم منك اخوي*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## حلاالكون

:nuts:  :nuts:  :nuts: 
نتظر بلهفه وشوق 
 عساك على القوة

----------


## Princess

:nosweat:  تعصبني المفاجئات..
>> ما تتحمل الأنتظار... عديمة صبر في  هالمسأله  :toung:  :embarrest: 

امرنا لله صبرا صبرا
عوافي عالجهود
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
وانا كماااان اموووره عشااان جديه قلت ماااراااح ارد  :embarrest:  :deh:  :med: 
ماااالييينا الاالصبر
يللا* شبووووك* لاطولها علينا بعدين 
تقرون اسمنا في صفحة الوفياااات :sila:  ههه
دمت بخيير

----------


## التائهه

اخي الكريم >
         اتوقع ان تكون المفاجئة جميلة 
         كيف لاتكون رااااااائة وهي صادرة
         من اغلى منتدى في الوجود منتدى 
         الوام والحب والاخلاص الصادق بكل 
          اعضائه وزواره ودمتم بخيرللابد

 التااااااااااائهة

----------


## بلسم جروحي

بنتظــار  المفاجأة .......... :huuh: 
 :clap:  :clap:

----------


## نور الهدى

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة* 



*ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن* 


*كل هالعضوات الحلوات ينتظرون المفاجأة هههههه*


*بصف وياهم* 


*بنتظار معرفة المفاجاة*

----------


## همسة ألم

امم 
اني بعد مثل أختي أميره 
بس شنسوي 
ننظر....

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

والله طولت اخوي 
ليش كل هالمدة 
انشاء الله ماصار شي يعيق التقدم بس؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

ماذا ترى هذه المفاجأة..>>>  حيران

نحنُ كلنا شوق لكل ما تقدمه يا شبكة

دائما ً نرى التطور و التقدم و التميز أيضا ً

تحياتي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

كلي شوق لمعرفة المفاجاة 
صبرنا وانتظرنا 
ان شاء الله يكون الاعلان عنها قريب

----------


## همسه دلع

مرحبااااااا
كلي شوق وراح نصبر لكل الاعضاء المنتدى
لنرى المفاجاه
يسلموووووووو
تحياتي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بالانتظاااااار 

موفق وعساك على القوه

----------


## فرح

يــــــــــــــــااااااارب 
خيي بجد بينفذ صـــــــــــبري الى مـــــــــــتى ..!؟
هالمفاااااجـــــــــــئه بنعرفها  :embarrest:  :in_love:  :walla:  :help: 
ياااابنت عيييييب لاتصيري لجوووووجه  :bigsmile:  :deh:  :sila: 
جــــــاااااري الانتظااااار :mad: 
دمت بخييييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع المنتظرين

----------


## حلاالكون

:unsure:  :huuh: في لانتظار

----------


## همسات الروح

*معاكم معاكم* 

*في الآنتظااااااار  هع* 

*لاتطولون علينا ترى نفذ الصبر*

----------

